# Hello from Des Moines!



## Annabella (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, guys! I'm hoping to find a friendly, knowledgeable environment here. I have about nine mice, and I wasn't intending any of them to have babies, but I brought home a pregnant mouse from the store! I'm very, very excited, but I'm interested to know what colors I may get!

I guess I'll post more about that in the "genetics & varieties" section, but if Mom is black and Dad is argente, what colors can I expect babies to be? I don't want a bunch of argente mice running around! I LOVE the black ones. 6 of my nine are black.

Anyway, glad to be here!


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Haha, hi!  I just joined today and while I don't have any mice, I just wanted to say that I'm in Des Moines, too! :') That's crazy.

Can I ask what store you got them from? I'm interested in buying a couple soon and I do not want them to be pregnant. o.o


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome to you both.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy to have you! I'll hop over to the genetics and varieties section to see if anyone's answered your question.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, guys!

Whurmy, she came from Aqualand. Off Euclid and 6th. I didn't realize they were mixed sex tanks until I already bought her and they said, "She was one of the only girls in that tank, so she's probably pregnant..."
If you decide on Petco, I'd advise staying away from the one around Jordan Creek mall. I've gotten three mice from there, months apart, and each one had to go the vet for eventual respiratory issues that showed up during quarantine. Vet thinks it might be Myco, but we haven't had any tests done. I personally get most of mice from the Petco by Southridge mall, and all but one has been very sweet and healthy. One little boy was bleeding from his bottom, and he passed on about four days after he started antibiotics. The one in Windsor Heights (off of 73rd and Buffalo) sold me two beautiful girls, one who is about 26 months and still going strong. I haven't been back there, though, so I can't comment on them now. Pet Smarts are generally recommended by others, but you may want to call to make sure they have mice, and keep in mind they're more expensive than at Petco.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Jeebus. I was really considering Aqualand. Contributing to a small business and all that. And since they remodeled their whole store, I figured maybe they were taking better care of their animals than I remembered it looking from when I was like ten. The owner is a sweetie though. He clipped my piggie's nails for free back in the day.

I got my piggie from petco, actually. :') I swear she never grew in the six months or so that I had her. (Allergies to hay forced me to give her up.) So, you know the southside walmart? I'd be getting my mice from the Petsmart across the street.  It's super close and they have females. It all comes down to their coloring, though, to be honest. I'm only interested in black and white piebald, or chocolate and white piebald. If they even come in that color. But actually, if you'd be willing to part with some of your soon to be babies, I'd love to take a pair off your hands when they're old enough? I'd highly prefer home raised, socialized mice than Petsmart mice.

So, I guess shoot me a private message if you'd be comfortable doing that?


----------



## Annabella (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, Frizzle! Thanks!

I sent you a PM, Whurmy!
I go to that PetSmart often! From what I could see when I was last there, there was only one girl left, unless the second one was just hiding.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey welcome to the forum! I'm from Eagle Grove Iowa, bout 90 mi away! I have some really cute mice right now! Working on getting some longhaired mice too! Let me know if you guys wannz do some trades or something!  didn't think anyone else from Iowa was on here!


----------

